
Hijacking the Verified Knowledge Panel - yvoschaap
https://yvoschaap.com/weblog/another_mass_hijack_attempt_of_the_google_search_results
======
Nextgrid
Why is this not considered (and prosecuted as) fraud? If I start making
websites impersonating some big businesses you bet I will be in trouble pretty
fast, so why is this scum allowed to get away with it?

------
micheldotio
Anybody have an example where a "growth hack" brought a net positive to the
world?

~~~
lidHanteyk
Sure. The oral polio vaccine was given away for free, undercutting and
disrupting any attempts to region-limit its availability. To this day, it's
hard to charge more than a dollar per dose, and nearly all countries have
eradicated or are eradicating polio using this vaccine.

Might be hard to find examples that are business-friendly, though; the growth-
hacking of a business usually means harm to its customers. The prior polio
vaccine, manufactured using Salk's method, had had quality control problems
leading to illness in hundreds of vaccinated people; maybe they shouldn't have
rushed to market.

